# Topics > Projects > Finished projects, terminated projects >  ECHORD (European Clearing House for Open Robotics Development)

## Airicist

Website - echord.info

youtube.com/RoboticsEurope

twitter.com/echordplusplus

----------


## Airicist

Riverwatch MultimediaReport 

 Published on Nov 5, 2013




> Cooperating robots for monitoring of riverine environments

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the Peccioli Robotics Innovation Facility (RIF)

Published on Jul 3, 2015




> The town Peccioli in Tuscany is also called the "Robo Town". Here one of ECHORD++'s three Robotics Innovation Facilities (RIFs) is located. The RIFs provide robotic software and hardware platforms, as well as profound knowledge for system integration. They offer easy and non-bureaucratic access to robotic equipment, as well as to experts to support bootstrapping. And what's probably the best part of it: everything is free of charge.
> 
> The Peccioli RIF provides several environments to make experiments in realistic settings.

----------


## Airicist

pickit – Multi-model Bin-picking for New Industrial Tasks

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> Within the scope of the Echord++ experiment pickit, the Fraunhofer IFF and Scape Technologies aim to improve camera-based bin-picking systems through the use of tactile sensors in the gripper. This new system provides a multi-modal solution for bin-picking applications, improving the overall reliability of the system. This approach is designed to be adaptable to any existing bin-picking system. In the video the set-up of the bin-picking work cell and the tactile sensor technology are presented. The Echord++ project has received funding from the European Union.

----------

